# // ORT:: NEW AirLift MkV/VI Rear Suspension Pre-Order



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

During our time at H2O, we were able to spend time with AirLift and check out their new rear bag kit for the IRS MkV/VI chassis. In short, the new rear bag kit consists of a bracket which bolts into the lower control arm, a roll plate and a double bellow bag with anodized end caps. The fitting/line routes through the bottom of the bag much like AirLift's twist beam rear bag kit. The overall fit, finish and quality is simply unmatched. Possibly the best attribute of the new kit is that it will work with cars that have had a 'nipple-ectomy' (as Brain @ AirLift calls it) and cars that have not. Thus, you can take out your old slam kit or your D-Cups and this will bolt right in with very little work! 

These kits will begin shipping on Friday October 19th and we will offer *FREE SHIPPING* in light of this new kit launching. Should you have any questions, please feel free to contact us directly.










*Price: $299*

P: 877.404.4264
E: [email protected]
W: http://www.openroadtuning.com


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Saw these new bags at H2O, looks awesome. I'll probably pick up a set, rear suspension is due for a refresh. :beer:


----------



## froggyfly (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi, Andrew

I'm talking with Trent Miller to buy a full elevel kit these days.
And these bags look great, can it be chosen with a kit part?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

They can be purchased separately from the kit, yes :beer:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

youll be hearing from me


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup: order up!


----------



## froggyfly (Sep 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> They can be purchased separately from the kit, yes :beer:


I mean
Can I request this new air bag to replace the olde Airlift rear big in your full kit?

Just want to buy a full kit , and this new one coming.



[email protected] said:


> :thumbup: order up!



Hi, Trent. I asked my friend and maybe he will delay the order this month into December. 
So it will be one Elevel full kit needed this time.

and I'm badly want this new bags instead of old Airlift rear bags in my full kit E-level...


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Alright. My interest is definitely piqued. Any pricing yet with those new airlift fronts?


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

How about shipping abroad?


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Any pics of the new rears?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

froggyfly said:


> I mean
> Can I request this new air bag to replace the olde Airlift rear big in your full kit?
> 
> Just want to buy a full kit , and this new one coming.
> ...


Yes, all Slam Series and Performance Series rear bags will be superceeded by this new rear kit once it is released.

Trent will be able to assist with you with all of your needs :beer:



GaryD87 said:


> Alright. My interest is definitely piqued. Any pricing yet with those new airlift fronts?


No pricing or release date on the new fronts yet, sorry!



GolfL said:


> How about shipping abroad?


Gladly! Shoot over an email to [email protected] and we can get you a quote.



Piso said:


> Any pics of the new rears?












This is NOT the final picture as some others have stated on this forum. However, this picture is very similar to the new rear bag setup.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice Pic


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Working on a photo of the actual kit. Should have something today!


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Does this kit goes as low as Bagyard classics?

And i dont have to cut ANYTHING?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

While we'd love to do a direct comparison between BagYard and AirLift, we cannot. We can tell you that this setup will go as low as the current Slam XL rear kit.

You don't have to trim/cut anything. :beer:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Do you have the inflated/ deflated bag specs?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

would love to see a fitment pic!

What are the inflate and deflate height?


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

In for a set of these


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

SoSoA3 said:


> Do you have the inflated/ deflated bag specs?


Not at the moment, but we can work on those for you. :beer:



itzkv said:


> would love to see a fitment pic!
> 
> What are the inflate and deflate height?


They're currently on Corey @ AirLift's Jetta, let me see if I can get some pics for you...



Dubin'Lovin' said:


> In for a set of these


Give us a shout and we can get you taken care of!


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

Sounds good Andrew. You'll be hearing from me soon.


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Email sent :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Good stuff, Joe. I'll shoot one over shortly!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Dubin'Lovin' said:


> Sounds good Andrew. You'll be hearing from me soon.


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

These look very nice. I guess it wouldnt be worth running these since I have my nipple cut off completely.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

choey said:


> These look very nice. I guess it wouldnt be worth running these since I have my nipple cut off completely.


Choey-

Kit works with or without nipple. No chance of any bag rubbing and easier to get it right. Goes as low as the current SLAM kit does!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Choey-
> 
> Kit works with or without nipple. No chance of any bag rubbing and easier to get it right. Goes as low as the current SLAM kit does!:thumbup:


Thanks Brian!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

SoSoA3 said:


> Do you have the inflated/ deflated bag specs?


Inflated: 7.7" @ 100psi
Deflated: 2.3" @ 0psi

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Well damn! Now I'm torn between these or the SS-5's I had planned on using...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

cldub said:


> Well damn! Now I'm torn between these or the SS-5's I had planned on using...


Decisions, decisions...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Decisions, decisions...


Indeed sir!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

cldub said:


> Indeed sir!


these work with or without the nipple! less cutting, less headache?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> these work with or without the nipple! less cutting, less headache?


Do I _have_ to get rid of the nip if I go SS-5?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

cldub said:


> Do I _have_ to get rid of the nip if I go SS-5?


At least 1/4 to 1/2 of it, yes.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Inflated: 7.7" @ 100psi
> Deflated: 2.3" @ 0psi
> 
> Cheers,
> Andrew



how would these compare to the height of the old bags? will I be able to get the same lift ? I'm currently on the tapered sleeve with performance brackets....

Compressed Height = 5"
Inflated Height = 12 3/8"

vs

Inflated: 7.7" @ 100psi
Deflated: 2.3" @ 0psi


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> At least 1/4 to 1/2 of it, yes.


Well, looks like I've made up my mind. Can I return those d-cups? :laugh:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Inflated: 7.7" @ 100psi
> Deflated: 2.3" @ 0psi
> 
> Cheers,
> Andrew


wow, thats 0.6" shorter than an RE-5 deflated!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

cldub said:


> Well, looks like I've made up my mind. Can I return those d-cups? :laugh:


We can help you out, sir. Email me tomorrow!




98DUB said:


> wow, thats 0.6" shorter than an RE-5 deflated!


Indeed it is


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We can help you out, sir. Email me tomorrow!


Sent!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

cldub said:


> Sent!


I'll get back to you shortly! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

itzkv said:


> how would these compare to the height of the old bags? will I be able to get the same lift ? I'm currently on the tapered sleeve with performance brackets....
> 
> Compressed Height = 5"
> Inflated Height = 12 3/8"
> ...


Yes, you will be able to get the same lift :beer:

There is no shock on the market that will be able to match the full travel of either bag setup. Thus, you will get great lift with the new setup


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

These sure are pretty :beer::beer:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

These are real nice. Would love to get a set of these


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

98DUB said:


> wow, thats 0.6" shorter than an RE-5 deflated!


But still .3" taller than airhouse 2s deflated


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Just got a pre-release set in my hands, all I can say is wow! 

These are super nice :beer:


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Just got a pre-release set in my hands, all I can say is wow!
> 
> These are super nice :beer:


more pictures!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Just got a pre-release set in my hands, all I can say is wow!
> 
> These are super nice :beer:


Is it mine? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry Christian, this one is for an in house build and for photos.

I'll catch up with you on Monday about your order :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry Christian, this one is for an in house build and for photos.
> 
> I'll catch up with you on Monday about your order :beer:


Right on! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MWoody4u23 (Oct 23, 2007)

Interested to see how they look installed. The new released picture looks nothing like the prototype as far as the "d-cup" styled base.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We should have a kit installed this week :beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

nickbeezy said:


> These are real nice. Would love to get a set of these
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Let's get it set up! :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We should have a kit installed this week :beer:


Interested to see it :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Quick shot of how these assemble. It's a super easy install/assembly and there is an installation guide included with each kit. :beer:


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Working on getting some pictures of them installed. They go crazy low!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We have these installed in a '12 Golf R and they're awesome! 

We've also added them to our site and they can be purchased here: New AirLift Double Bellow Slam Rear Bags


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We have these installed in a '12 Golf R and they're awesome!
> 
> We've also added them to our site and they can be purchased here: New AirLift Double Bellow Slam Rear Bags


:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Anything to say about how they ride, Kyle? :laugh:


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Anything to say about how they ride, Kyle? :laugh:


Just like you promised... as good as, or better than, stock.

Love the car, thanks again for all your help. :thumbup:

Totally worth the wait. Would do again.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Good to hear, I'm glad you're happy 

Thanks for the good words, but I'm only due about 40% of the credit. Got to give the rest to that GintyFab dude


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Good to hear, I'm glad you're happy
> 
> Thanks for the good words, but I'm only due about 40% of the credit. Got to give the rest to that GintyFab dude


Yes, GintyFab does deserve a lot of credit as well. All around I'm a very happy girl. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## foulkryzee3 (May 12, 2012)

I love these bags... They glide like butter and nice drop aswell


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

crispy21 said:


> But still .3" taller than airhouse 2s deflated


True, they do look solid though. Wish they would of been out when I got my AH -2s rear setup but oh well


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bacardicj151 said:


> True, they do look solid though. Wish they would of been out when I got my AH -2s rear setup but oh well


You can always change, CJ  :beer:


----------

